# Pinch bowls



## Barb (May 20, 2021)

I had never heard of pinch bowls before @Tony mentioned them in a thread recently. So I figured I'd make a few since I don't make calls but I had a lot of spalted Sycamore call blanks I got from @TurkeyHunter awhile back. These have been dyed and stabilized and finished with walnut oil.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tony (May 20, 2021)

You did great Barb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (May 20, 2021)

@JR Parks


----------



## Barb (May 20, 2021)

Tony said:


> You did great Barb!


Thank you! I think they would look even better with the maple Eric has. I'm hoping he has more. :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs (May 20, 2021)

Nice set Barb. Very uniform. So you put salt and other spices in these and then just take a pinch or two when you're cooking or eating?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (May 20, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Nice set Barb. Very uniform. So you put salt and other spices in these and then just take a pinch or two when you're cooking or eating?


Thank you! Yes I believe that's the gist of it. I see them used a lot in cooking videos too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (May 20, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Nice set Barb. Very uniform. So you put salt and other spices in these and then just take a pinch or two when you're cooking or eating?


Yes. A lot of women also use them by the sink to put their rings in while they're doing dishes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 20, 2021)

Very cool barb.  They look great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 20, 2021)

Those are awesome! Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 20, 2021)

Barb said:


> I had never heard of pinch bowls before @Tony mentioned them in a thread recently. So I figured I'd make a few since I don't make calls but I had a lot of spalted Sycamore call blanks I got from @TurkeyHunter awhile back. These have been dyed and stabilized and finished with walnut oil.
> 
> View attachment 209242View attachment 209243View attachment 209244View attachment 209245


Thank you for demonstrating to those of us too lazy or too easily distracted to look up pinch bowls and see what they were.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson (May 20, 2021)

Very cool Barb, did you do the dyeing and stabilizing too?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (May 20, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Very cool Barb, did you do the dyeing and stabilizing too?


Thank you and yes I did. :)


----------



## GS-76 (May 21, 2021)

Neat!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (May 21, 2021)

Well done, good job making them so uniform. My turnings tend to be one of a kind.

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steve in VA (May 21, 2021)

Those are great Barb! I actually have one myself from a piece of scrap maple that I just decided to experiment with after parting off a hollow form. It's not nearly as nice as these, but now that I've seen yours I may have to get serious about it. Nice job as always!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 21, 2021)

sprucegum said:


> Well done, good job making them so uniform. My turnings tend to be one of a kind.


Mine to.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 21, 2021)

The uniformity of these bowls is striking! Dye colors are vivid! Terrific use of small pieces of wood. Super well done! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (May 21, 2021)

Thanks everyone! The uniformity wasn't intentional. I just didn't want to take away too much wood since there wasn't much to begin with. :)


----------



## JR Parks (May 21, 2021)

Very nice Barb. Great job on colors as well. I love turning the small bowls. You get to see what the wood has to offer and then on to the next one. I use double sided tape to hold them- until summer when it gets hot (hotter) and too much tool makes the tape slip.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (May 21, 2021)

Thank you! I used double sided tape to shape the bottom but I didn't trust my ability to center it well enough once I turned it around which is why I made mortises.


----------



## Tony (May 21, 2021)

Barb said:


> Thank you! I used double sided tape to shape the bottom but I didn't trust my ability to center it well enough once I turned it around which is why I made mortises.


I learned how to turn them from Jim, we do them the same way. We use double sized tape to turn most of it, the side that has tape is the bottom. Once we've done as much as we can that way, take it off and mount it in Cole jaws to finish the bottom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Maverick (May 21, 2021)

Very nice Barb, what dye did you use?


----------



## Barb (May 21, 2021)

Tony said:


> I learned how to turn them from Jim, we do them the same way. We use double sized tape to turn most of it, the side that has tape is the bottom. Once we've done as much as we can that way, take it off and mount it in Cole jaws to finish the bottom.


I use double sided tape on the off center jig being held in the chuck, shape and sand the bottom then turn it around and hold it in the pin jaws to finish it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Barb (May 21, 2021)

Maverick said:


> Very nice Barb, what dye did you use?


Thanks! I used turntex dyes that are made for cactus juice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (May 21, 2021)

Thanks Barb, did you just wipe it on full strength or did you dilute it in something?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Barb (May 21, 2021)

Maverick said:


> Thanks Barb, did you just wipe it on full strength or did you dilute it in something?


Lol! I used the middle of the road amount. Curtis suggests starting out at 1oz of dye per gallon of cactus juice with the max of 4oz. I use 2oz for each color.








Cactus Juice Stabilizing Resin and Dyes: Cactus Juice Stabilizing Dye 2 oz net weight


Cactus Juice Stabilizing Dye 2 oz net weight Cactus Juice Stabilizing Resin and Dyes




www.turntex.com


----------



## Tony (May 21, 2021)

Barb said:


> Lol! I used the middle of the road amount. Curtis suggests starting out at 1oz of dye per gallon of cactus juice with the max of 4oz. I use 2oz for each color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to clarify, you mix the color with the Cactus Juice correct?


----------



## Barb (May 21, 2021)

Tony said:


> Just to clarify, you mix the color with the Cactus Juice correct?


Yes I do. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick (May 22, 2021)

Ah, gotcha, I missed the stabilizing part of the equation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Jun 1, 2021)

Beautiful. I love all the colors

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

